# World Heroes Supreme Justice Extra - OpenBOR game



## magggas (Feb 11, 2013)

Well,finally the time has come for the new version release called World Heroes Supreme Justice Extra







Video :

What's new:
-fixed a lot of bugs
-Added more attacks on some enemies
-Added one branch level
-Added Practice mode
-Added Survival/Boss rush mode
-Added air grab/throw for Fuuma
-Added grab/slam combos and more for Muscle Power
 (check the "moves_list" text)
-Added more secret playable characters like:
Johnny Maximum
Janne
Son Gokuu
Kisarah(AODK)
Captain Kidd
(you can see their moves too in the "moves_list" text)

*Download for PC,MAC,LINUX:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?8m9bamhqru61bib
*Download for other Consoles:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?d67it99rjp3xeef

I'm still not sure if the consoles version will run well on any of the consoles because the game now uses more ram memory.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a shame I'm not more into fighters than what I currently am, this looks really neat.

Downloaded, gonna have to give this a go though, I just bought a cheap fightstick for my computer from Tmart and have only given it a short test in Street Fighter 2 for the Genesis, emulated.


----------



## magggas (Feb 13, 2013)

Just updated the download links with a new fixed version since there was appear some bugs.
Have fun!


----------



## magggas (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry for double post guys,i just wanted to informing you that i have updated the download
links with an new fixed version.

-Fixed the weird sometimes player flipping while performing
an Down,Backward+Kick or Punch move.
So,now the player does not turn sometimes in wrong way while
giving an Down,Backward input.
Big thanks to utunnels for his patch for.

Enjoy


----------



## SubLoverD (Feb 1, 2020)

the *Download for other Consoles link is down *

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*the Download for other Consoles link is down and i am wanting a psvita version *


----------

